# UCF Professor Richard Quinn accuses class of cheating from statistic



## iwire (May 27, 2016)

Wow imagine this sort of scandal happened on PE exam


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 27, 2016)

@ptatohed, doesn't pertain to PE exam.


----------



## ptatohed (May 27, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> @ptatohed, doesn't pertain to PE exam.


I don't have 15 minutes but I'll take your word for it kf.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 27, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> I don't have 15 minutes but I'll take your word for it kf.


It's a good video.  But has to do with UCF School of Business and an academic integrity issue.  The professor addresses the class regarding said issue.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 27, 2016)

He's bluffing.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 27, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> He's bluffing.


Thought crossed my mind too. However, they deal he offers students makes me believe no.  Basically, take the deal and get a free pass for cheating. Weak if you ask me.  Fail the cheaters and move on with life.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 27, 2016)

My graduate university (engineering dept) had absolutely ZERO tolerance for academic dishonesty.  If anyone was caught, it was an automatic F for the course.  No deals.


----------



## iwire (May 28, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> He's bluffing.


He might be bluffing but about 200 step forwards and admit they cheated

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2010-11-12/news/os-ucf-cheating-investigation-retest-20101112_1_students-step-cheating-ucf-spokesman-grant-heston


----------



## Road Guy (May 28, 2016)

Really odd story - guess I missed the coverage on GMA.

I don't admit to being overly smart, or honest, but I think the worst I ever cheated in college was to program a few formulas on my hp48sx, really disappointing that so many would go along with this...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 31, 2016)

Unfortunate that it happened but seems like they got off pretty easy.  Agree with Fox on this.  At Grad school there were no chances for cheaters - it was a straight F.  I'm not sure how that worked out for those who got caught cheating on 'core' classes since it was taught by the same Professors each time.

I don't recall this being a problem in undergrad since all of my Professor's told us up front that they hand write their own exams.


----------

